# Beamswork 48" Hi 6500k



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Did Beamswork quit making this fixture? It's been out of stock at aquatraders for a long time. You can get a similar one one ebay, but I like this one better because it has a starlight setting and it would be going on a tank in my living room near the tv.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Just saw it on aquatrader for $75-


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Just saw it on aquatrader for $75-


Nope, still says its out of stock.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Even though the website says out of stock, i find a lot of websites just lack big time in the update dept. It would be worth just emailing them, and asking them if it's really out of stock, and if so when it will be.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Even though the website says out of stock, i find a lot of websites just lack big time in the update dept. It would be worth just emailing them, and asking them if it's really out of stock, and if so when it will be.


I may do that. I already gave my dad the ebay link for my christmas gift tho. If I like that one I will probably order the 18" version for my 10G planted tank.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Have you checked out any of the mr. aqua lights? I saw one at a shop a few weeks ago, and was impressed. Super thin~>


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Have you checked out any of the mr. aqua lights? I saw one at a shop a few weeks ago, and was impressed. Super thin~>


No, I've never heard of those. Are they comparable in price to the beamswork?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Eh not really. The 48" ultra thin series is about $180-


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Eh not really. The 48" ultra thin series is about $180-


Ya, that's quite a bit more


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Look on ebay. Theres a place in texas that I get them from. I got my 72" hi lumen 7500 for like $140. The sellers name is topdogsellers


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

I just got a 24" Hi Lumens 10000K from the same place and i'm pretty impressed.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Do share, do share a pic. I'm sort of in the market for a new 24" light for my planted shrimp tank.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, I know you can get them on ebay but I'm not sure it's the exact same model. The one at aquatraders says it has a three way toggle switch for 'starlight' mode, the ebay says it's only a two way switch for basic on and off. Starlight mode would be hand for me since the tank is in my living room near the TV, otherwise I wouldn't care.

If you want a plant LED don't get the 10,000k, get the 6500k version.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Do share, do share a pic. I'm sort of in the market for a new 24" light for my planted shrimp tank.


I'll be setting up the tank this weekend so I'll post a picture by Sunday.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's what it looks like so far.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

starlight (blue.only) is bright as ****.on every led I own. my fuge ray 36 and my beamswork 6 foot led on my 180.

tip. make a moon light from a cold cathode and old power supply. use a blue logisys kit. best moon you will ever have


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Wonder how less it'll be with water in the tank, thats the real test. If it's just as bright or very close to i might have to get one myself.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

I have some pictures with water if you want to see how it looks.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=289090


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Received this light for christmas and I'm pretty happy with it. The box says it has moonlights, but it's actually ''starlight' mode. It's a nice effect tho. I have to get used to the 6500k light. We'll see how it does with live plants. I will keep you updated. I have anubias in this tank.


----------

